# Neue Domain angelegt > Error 403



## stefanw (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade eine neue Domain angelegt. Wenn man die aufrufen will passiert folgendes: Im Browser sehe ich einen 403, aber nicht den von ISPConfig sondern einen vom Apache und im error.log der Domain steht: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/domain.tld

Es geht um ISPConfig 3

Was ist das denn?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2010)

Poste mal die vhost Datei der Domain. Der Ordner /var/www/domain.tld darf auch nicht accessible sein, das Web root Directory ist ja immer /var/www/domain.tld/web

Hast Du irgendwelche Änderungen an den vhost templates, den pfaden in ispconfig system config tec vorgenommen?


----------



## stefanw (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

an den Templates habe ich nichts geändert. Hier der vhost:


```
<Directory /var/www/domain.tld>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.tld/web
  
    ServerName domain.tld
    ServerAlias www.domain.tld
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.tld

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.tld/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/domain.tld/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client46/web117/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web117 client46
    # Clear PHP settings of this website
    <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
        SetHandler None
    </FilesMatch>
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
      # SocketPath /tmp/fcgid_sock/
      IdleTimeout 3600
      ProcessLifeTime 7200
      # MaxProcessCount 1000
      DefaultMinClassProcessCount 3
      DefaultMaxClassProcessCount 100
      IPCConnectTimeout 8
      IPCCommTimeout 360
      BusyTimeout 300
    </IfModule>
    <Directory /var/www/domain.tld/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web117/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client46/web117/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web117/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web117 client46
    </IfModule>


</VirtualHost>
```


----------

